# immigration agents in India ?



## maverickmonk (Jun 12, 2009)

Can somebody recommend immigration agents in India ? 
Although I feel my application should be straight-forward but I believe using agents should expedite the process.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

As far as I'm aware it make no difference to time scales whether you apply on your own or through an agent. 

There is a link in the "PLEASE READ: Helpful websites for your move to Australia" to the registered agencies for migration and you can see if there are any registered in India (I think that Anj1976 is using an agent). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

whoever you use, make sure they are MIA /MARA registered.


----------



## maverickmonk (Jun 12, 2009)

anj1976, Can you please tell me which agent you are using and how much he charges for single application ? Thanks



anj1976 said:


> whoever you use, make sure they are MIA /MARA registered.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i am using akmigration, they charged me 2000A$, this was one year back, I am not sure if they charge the same or have increased the price now but in our case I was/am well informed, I make sure I read and read about what I am about to put myself into, all that the agent did was file the application for us. For any issue that I faced I came here to ask questions and I made sure I am not made a fool of. I am not complaining about them but I dont like leaving loopholes or getting into situations because of lack of knowledge.

After seeing people queries here and seeking solutions for mine as well as others problems I was sure I could have done it on my own but I am not the kinds to sit and cry over whats done.

Anyway, google them, u can take my reference if u want to. Atul is the guy's name, He is an Indian settled in Perth.

Do keep us posted how thing move for you


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

maverickmonk said:


> Can somebody recommend immigration agents in India ?
> Although I feel my application should be straight-forward but I believe using agents should expedite the process.


Hi Dear

Go with anyone except that big cheating company ( hope it is well known in this forum )


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

EE-India said:


> Hi Dear
> 
> Go with anyone except that big cheating company ( hope it is well known in this forum )


This forum does not allow name and shame (for legal reasons) so I doubt that the allegedly big cheating company has been named. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

whoever u go fr, just make sure they are MIA/MARA registered.


----------



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

I am so scared as I am new and do not know the name of the big cheating company...any pointers?


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

sayantisarkar said:


> I am so scared as I am new and do not know the name of the big cheating company...any pointers?


It is on your PM

BTW the short name is W2CS


----------



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanx I guess I understand. I definitely hope I do


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

)

You couldn't resist could you?

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree with Anj, knowing how we went about the process in the end and what the role of the agent finally turned out to be, I don't think having an agent helped in any way...most of the time the agent was giving wrong/not the best advice..they were in a hurry to close the case one way or the other and my best interests or needs were not what they were looking for...

All the best!!

Maverick


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

EE-India said:


> It is on your PM
> 
> BTW the short name is W2CS


Hi,
Can you PM the full name of the agent?


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

I think the best agent is EXPATFORUM.
when i had to do my 457 ...visa was greek and latin to me.
I spent hours in this forum and i did my 457 with the knowledge i got from here.
I almost paid a consultant to do the application and in the last minute i decided i would do it myself.
Now I am doing my PR by myself.Never even thought of a consultant.
Just be shameless to ask even the most trivial doubts you have 
and you have frends here who can help you at no cost.

good luck


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Can you PM the full name of the agent?


Me too pls


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Even I would like to know the name of cheating agent..I just hope its not my agent, which I have registered myself..Fingers Crossed..


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

get2gauri said:


> Even I would like to know the name of cheating agent..I just hope its not my agent, which I have registered myself..Fingers Crossed..


Me too pls.


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

*Pls Dont Use Agents*

Hello,

I would strongly suggest to do the process of filing for PR all by urself.

Especially people from india, as i have suffered myself from hiring migration agents here. talk about the best knowns in india, i have gone through the hard times of it.

Agents take money, and trust me will make u run for evrything possible on earth.

Use this forum instead, it has (i m repeating) better knowledgeable persons, willing to help.

Most of the thing are clear on DIAC website, give urslelf enough time to read it. 

and, again pls dont waste your money on stupid agents.

Have a good day.


----------



## puneetduggal (Sep 17, 2014)

I recently use Assure Visa. Very good service and they charge me $1500
Puneet


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Puneet

I am with them too. Having come this far, I would say that unless your case is complicated you can do this on your own. Expat forum is very helpful & people here are just amazing. I do cross check the info given by my agent with forum members cuz by nature I am someone who keeps validating facts through different sources.

Yes if you need help, a good agent does count. Assure visa is definitely reliable & solid company. They give a fair advice before taking up a case.

PS: i haven't taken commission from them for promoting


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

*Australian Subclass 190 PR*

​​Hi Team, Could you please let me how long it takes to process Subclass 190 PR?
As per the calculation my score is 60.

Your response is much appreciated.

Regards,
GC


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I have one query. Can you please help me on this?

My ACS shows - my diploma approval as below:

*"Your Diploma in Information Technology from Maharashtra State Board of Technical Education
completed July 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in
computing."*


in my EOI I mentioned as below: I mentioned Institution Name as "MS Board of Technical Education", just to match with ACS.
But I have completed my diploma from GOVT. POLYTECHNIC and "MS Board of Technical Education" is the board/university. So what would be the Institution Name in EOI?

*Diploma - Diploma in Information Technology
Qualification:	Dimploma
Course: Diploma in Information Technology
Institution Name: MS Board of Technical Education*

is it ok if I mention Institution name as GOVT. POLYTECHNIC collage? But if I do this then it won't match with ACS.


Please help me on this.

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------

